# Colorado Muzzle Loader Hunter Pleads Not Guilty



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

I don't know if anyone here is following this story but here is a link to what has happened so far. 









Muzzleloader pleads not guilty in fatal shooting of bow hunter in Dolores County


Ronald Morosko, a muzzleloader hunter accused of fatally shooting bow hunter Gregory Gabrisch in the San Juan National Forest Sept. 17, has pleaded not guilty. The case is set for trial in May. Morosk...




www.durangoherald.com


----------



## backcountry (May 19, 2016)

That's huge. 

Manslaughter seems like a proper charge. I don't see how he isn't successfully prosecuted, assuming the stated affidavit is his statements. That description doesn't exactly paint a picture of thoroughly verifying his shot.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

One other thing about identifying the target as far as a elk was concerned, in unit 71 where they were hunting the elk had to have at least 4 pts on one side to be legal.


----------



## High Desert Elk (Aug 21, 2012)

Kind of following. It's local news for me. No doubt the guy made a big mistake.


----------



## Lone_Hunter (Oct 25, 2017)

> Morosko told deputies from Montezuma and Dolores counties that he heard an elk bugle and scream and believed a bull elk was coming his way.
> 
> “When he saw white in the pines, he took a shot at what he thought was an elk,” according to the affidavit, written by Dolores County Sheriff Don Wilson.


Sounds like one, or both were blowing on a bugle, and chuckles, all keyed up on adrenaline, shot at that flash of movement he saw in the trees. Sounds like to me, he didn't confirm his target ID, legality of target, or even attempted to aim at vitals, he just shot at movement, and assumed it was an elk because the other guy was blowing on a bugle.

I've often wondered how many times i hear a couple bulls ,but it is in fact, two different hunters talking to each other and not realizing it. Some are really good at it. Not me. I suck. I'd just embarrass myself. So I just stick with my cow call, much easier. Safer too apparently.


----------

